# Crunching oddity:  Low ppd per Free DC



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2010)

This bench was taking with my cpu @ 4Ghz / QPI @ 3.6Ghz 
I can't quite understand what's going on here, Free DC Stats is reporting back 450-600ppd even though I should be getting closer to 1200-1350. 

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.

EDIT:

Checked my pending results and don't have any giving errors


----------



## KieX (Sep 4, 2010)

Normally when you start up again on a computer it takes a few days for the true PPD to appear. It's why my newest i7 took a few days rolling to show the same PPD as my longer running one (same speeds). Might have to do with the WU's that are not scored yet, but that's just observational statement, may not be true.

After using Free-DC.org so much for the contest I realised it does weird things like shift points from one day to another depending on their servers.

Personally I'd recommend trying your BOINCstats page, although again.. wait a few days: http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=583478


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you gone to the WCG site, logged in and looked at 'results status' under the 'my grid' tab?  That will show you the status of every wu for every machine you have registered.  That should clear things up for you post haste.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Have you gone to the WCG site, logged in and looked at 'results status' under the 'my grid' tab?  That will show you the status of every wu for every machine you have registered.  That should clear things up for you post haste.



Looked, and i do have about 2 pages worth of pending validations. I guess I am just being hasty. If this continues I will post back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2010)

Update: It was just me being hasty and impatient. I'm happy now.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn, looks like you've gone parabolic.  Geosynchronous orbit in 10 . . . 9 . . .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL ....

Yeah, it did take a few days for it to kick in though. In the past it's taken about 24 hours, but this seemed alot longer. Oh well, problem solved and that problem was me being impatient.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

Much better 

I've found it can take up to a week to get your PPD up to what you should be getting


----------

